# New Travel Trailer Choice



## charlesd (May 16, 2015)

Looking at new 2017's....
We're down to the following 3 models:
1) Forest River Surveyor 245BHS
2) Forest River Surveyor 295QBLE
3) Keystone Outback 250URS

Any thoughts on the 3 models pros and cons would be appreciated.
We have 4 little kiddos. 
Thanks,
Charles


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

Assuming you have the tow vehicle suitable to tow it, I would go with the larger 295QBLE for the extra room and the outside cooking area. I also don't particularly care for the hybrids, as they are extra work at set up time.


----------



## charlesd (May 16, 2015)

Bill & Kate said:


> Assuming you have the tow vehicle suitable to tow it, I would go with the larger 295QBLE for the extra room and the outside cooking area. I also don't particularly care for the hybrids, as they are extra work at set up time.


----------



## charlesd (May 16, 2015)

I have Ford F-150 Ecoboost rated to 9,600lbs so should be fine with any of the 3. The quad bunks and extra space would be nice on the QBLE. A couple things we don't like is the awning is shorter at 17ft and doesn't cover the outdoor camp kitchen and it also doesn't have the outdoor TV mount and connections whereas both the 245BHS and the Outback do. When you say Hybrid are you referring to the Outback because of the rear slide? It is a hard enclosed slide and is now king size (sleeping with trailer length)


----------



## mj1angier (Jul 15, 2016)

We have a 2017 250URS and I like about 95% of it. The worse is the dinette- table is to close to the back seating. At most a 10 yr old might get behind it. I am looking to remove the post legs and find a folding leg set-up. I love the amount of room for a 30 ft (bumper to tongue) trailer. With the slides out, there is plenty of space to move around. With the jack-knife sofa, it has a good amount of indoor sitting space. One other ding is that all doors have different key locks. I plan to change that out too. Us coming from a pop-up that took about 45 min-1 hr to set up, this thing is a breeze. I can go from cutting off truck to cold beer in about 30 min, depending on how much the family helps. If they leave me alone, I can do it in 20 min, LOL.


----------



## D. Wall (Feb 25, 2017)

Wondering if you have looked into the the outback ultralite 292 ubh (I think that is the model number), it has the four bunks in the back, and a very nice amount of storage. It is also a very nice weight, around 5900 lbs. Even fully loaded this is within your GVWR. I had considered this one, but my oldest is 16, and in two years max, we will be down to one kid camping with us  I'm sure you probably have looked at this one, just hought that I would point out some of the perks with it.

Happy shopping and happy camping!


----------

